# When To Replace Spark Plugs



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering at what point do you replace the spark plugs at what interval?

Thanks


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I change mine about every 3 or 4 oil changes. I do not run my oil for that long though maybe 15 hrs at the most. I Slow trail and a lot of water and mud riding.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I still got the original plugs in it since i bought it(2200mi) but did just pick up some new ones. Iridium cr7EIX I think the book says once a year if I remember right.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I change mine about once per year or 800 miles...what ever comes first.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Every spring before the mud bogs start I change mine and the set I took out go into my tool bag I bring on every ride .


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I change mine every 100 hours, which is what the manual recommends if I remember correctly.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I change mine when it starts to run funny and bad plugs are a possible suspect.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

You're _suppose_ to change the plugs? lol


----------

